# Hobart 1512 Slicer



## buckscent (Jan 7, 2021)

Have an OLD Hobart 1512.  These were made from like 1947 - 1960ish.   This is a needle in the ocean not haystack but I need either a sharp blade or the blade sharpener from that unit..  Thanks


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2021)

buckscent said:


> Have an OLD Hobart 1512.  These were made from like 1947 - 1960ish.   This is a needle in the ocean not haystack but I need either a sharp blade or the blade sharpener from that unit..  Thanks


Can you just have the blade sharpened


----------



## buckscent (Jan 7, 2021)

Well you would think.   That’s what I said, I cannot find anyone who does that.   I have tried with standard blade sharping stuff but no go


----------



## forktender (Jan 7, 2021)

Go to your local butcher or deli and ask them who sharpens their blades for them.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2021)

buckscent said:


> Have an OLD Hobart 1512.  These were made from like 1947 - 1960ish.   This is a needle in the ocean not haystack but I need either a sharp blade or the blade sharpener from that unit..  Thanks


Are you missing the entire sharpener assembly or just the stones? Replacement stones on EBay


----------



## buckscent (Jan 7, 2021)

Yea I’m missing all of it.  You can’t even find this stuff used.   I did find a guy in Atlanta that was referred that sharpens blades. I left a message so we will see


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 7, 2021)

give this place a shot
I've bought stuff for my 1612 before
www.thetenderizerstore.com/hobart_slicer_problems_1.html


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2021)

Send it to 

 SmokinAl
 , he dabbles in a sharpening business. Could PM him to see if does blades.


----------



## buckscent (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for the site!   It’s weird, I can find all kinds of stuff for the 16 and up models.  Just that first one 15 there’s none.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2021)

Find a local Hobart store.  We have one about a hour away.


----------



## buckscent (Jan 8, 2021)

Update:  through an internet search I found a LOCAL guy that sharpens blades of all kinds.  Took it to his house,  the blade fit his machine and now I have a very sharp blade.


----------



## Smokin' Penguin (Jan 19, 2021)

you can also try: https://www.oldhobartslicerparts.com/home.html

I recently restored a 1712, and Ed at above website had all the parts I needed for it - and very helpful with advice


----------

